# Guy using girl snowboard?



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I had the had about the same foot size when I started snowboarding and I started on a mens board.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

You could get a chick's board, but I don't think it's necessary. Just pick a men's park board. Torsional stiffness is the biggest issue with small feet, so if you can't find a board that fits your feet, just get a board that is easier to flex. 

I have women's size 4 feet. I ride a really soft jib board, even though I never step foot into the park. It has worked out well.

BUT there are men who ride - and enjoy - women's boards, including members of this forum.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

5'6", 175, size 7 feet, ride 2 women's boards (2008 gnu b-nice 153 cambered and 2005 option trinity 158...women's vinson) and 1 mens board Option northshore 162 pow pintail; all of them are cambered. I like the narrowness of women's boards for quick edges, idk about torsional stiffness but you really want them to hold an edge when diggin trenches. So i'd say if go with a women's board get a stiffer one, pay attention to stance width...sometimes you can't get it wide enough....I'd like 1" wider stance (up to 25") on both the b-nice and trinity. If I were to buy a board this year it would likely be the women's GNU B-PRO C2 btx....but this year need a bigger poo board like a 164.


----------



## pretzel (Oct 19, 2010)

is the flex rating the same or different for male and female boards? 
i.e is a flex rating of 5 on a female board softer or the same as a male board of 5 flex?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There are no anchor points or standard for flex...it is relative to models, year, material and designs; sometimes the same model will flex differently.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a snowboard it doesn't know if you're a dangler or a gaping axe wound.


----------

